# JetWeb Generation 2 – vernetzt, kompakt und skalierbar



## whatisnesps (7 August 2008)

Mit JX3 präsentiert die Jetter AG eine komplett neue Familie von Steuerungen und Erweiterungsmodulen. Kern von JX3 sind die Steuerungen JetControl 340, 350 und 360. Diese zeichnen sich durch ihre Skalierbarkeit, Modularität und komfortable Handhabung aus. Sie haben jeweils exakt dieselbe Bauform und werden mit derselben Programmiersprache programmiert. Das Einsteigermodell JetControl 340 ist die kostenoptimierte Einstiegslösung. Damit lassen sich bis zu drei Achsen steuern. Das leistungsstärkere Modell JetControl 350 kann bis zu 8 Achsen ansteuern. Die High-End-Steuerung JetControl 360 bietet eine integrierte Bahnsteuerung und kann bis zu 64 Achsen handhaben, 32 Achsen als Bahnsteuerung. Ergänzt wird die Familie durch die zwei Busköpfe BN-Ethernet und BN-CAN für eine weitere Dezentralisierung. Eine Vielzahl von Erweiterungsmodulen für digitale und analoge Signalverarbeitung sowie für die Verarbeitung von Temperatursignalen sind ebenso ein Teil dieses neuen Automatisierungssystems. Eine Eigenschaft zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch das ganze Konzept: Die Integration aller Automatisierungsfunktionen in ein System und eine Programmiersprache.


----------

